# FIXED! NI (Native Instruments access and kontakt player) VCCRUNTIME 140_1 missing



## marcus3 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi

So I'm having a problem I purchased and downloaded Soundworks Fredonia Grand Organ last night.
I also downloaded Pulse to download the file as required by Soundworks to get the instrument. The file
took all night to download so I check the box on Pulse that said turn off PC when finished.

I went to try Kontakt today and load the new instrument (and the only instrument I have for it) I got this
ERROR NI (Native Instruments access and kontakt player) VCCRUNTIME 140_1 missing!!!

All my other software works but NI no longer dose and I already tried all the steps on this page but nothing.








Fix VCRUNTIME140.DLL is Missing Error on Windows (2022 Guide) | Geek's Advice


VCRUNTIME140.DLL is missing error addresses issues with a file that is part of Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable. Fix it now yourself, for free.




geeksadvice.com





I'm running Windows 10 64 bit with latested update. Kontakt latest version

Thanks
Marcus


----------



## marcus3 (Sep 17, 2021)

So I just tried another idea I copyed the file VCRUNTIME 140_1 from another folder that had it and NI Acess opened to say it found an update, it updated and same message or just flashes.


----------

